# No visa renewal in AD for people sharing accommodation



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

No visa renewal for those sharing accommodation - Legal - Zawya


_Abu Dhabi confirmed on Monday that expatriates seeking a renewal of their residence visa must submit an attested tenancy contract with a valid utility bill, saying those sharing an accommodation would be rejected.

An official at the General Directorate of Residence and Foreigners Affairs in Abu Dhabi said the new rules issued last week apply to all expatriate families and bachelors, excluding those applying for a renewal of a visit visa._

More info on the link.

This could cause problems to a large number of people. It'll be interesting to see if it is enforced or if the government backs down.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

And in yet another UAE u-turn, the decision has been reversed.

Tenancy contract not required to obtain Abu Dhabi visa, says directorate - The National


----------

